# Older Craftsman 12" Band Saw - Model: 103.24280



## torqueman2002 (May 31, 2010)

Hi!

My first post here.

I am very much a novice, but like the challenge and reward of the few projects I've attempted.

Mainly they are to support my 1st hobby/career - automotive engineer. I made a sand blaster cabinet, battery charger stand, and a grinder stand.

Anyway, I have found a 40 year old Craftsman 12" Band Saw. 

I am wondering if anyone knows about model 103.24280.

Thanks, I look forward to browsing the forum.

Mike :icon_smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I had one years ago*

I bought mine in the late '60's or early '70's used it for 15 years, reduced the speed 10 to 1 and could even cut steel with it. The aluminum cover is structural and must be tight in place when operating. It's definitely a light duty saw, mine had a 1/2 Hp motor. It would make a nice "art deco" restoration project, but there are more substantial saws to use for serious woodworking. JMO.  bill 
Sold it to a guy at work...he liked it.


----------

